# Rear skid replacement



## mr.finn (Jan 28, 2015)

I picked up a used 928 wheel model Honda about three weeks ago. So far this thing is awesome!! Like others have said it is amazing how far this thing throws snow. 
That being said, The guy I bought it from was a mechanic. He was telling me he welded some steel to the bottom of the skid shoes, saying the originals looked thin. I get what he was going after by doing this but they are super grabby and don't slide well on the pavement. How are the stock Honda rear skid shoes? Or are there other shoes to replace them with?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The stock rear bucket skids are adequate, but in my opinion, side bucket skids are a much better option. Best two side skid options would be factory Honda Commercial side skids (about $40 on ebay) or Armorskids. Both would be a significant improvement over the factory rear bucket skids.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

04700-768-E100 HONDA AUGER SKID KIT (Honda Code 5254248)

Works like a charm.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I put the Ariens plastic shoes on my HS624. Had to buy longer bolts due to the indents in the side of the bucket but it mad the machine MUCH easier to wrangle around.


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a snapper 8/24 that the Honda is replacing. It has skids mounted on the side housing and seems to slide much better on the driveway than the Honda. The Honda does not have holes pre drilled for side skids so may have to look at that as an option.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Doing something like this but using the Armorskids on the side of the bucket, maybe?
Can you post of photo of how those rear skids look with the metal welded on ??
.


----------

